# [v/t] wakü gaming pc mit 24&amp;quot; tft: gtx260;e8400-e0;striker II extreme,g15,g9



## EvilEyE12 (25. Juni 2009)

*[v/t] wakü gaming pc mit 24&quot; tft: gtx260;e8400-e0;striker II extreme,g15,g9*

Verkaufe wegen Umstieg auf Mac mein ganzes bisheriges PC Equipment. Dazu gehört:

Antec Nine-Hundred
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 - e0
STRIKER II EXTREME
2048 MB DDR3 AENEON (PC3-10700G)
nVidia GeForce GTX 260
Creative X-FI extreme music
be quiet dark power pro 550 watt
LG DVD Brenner
Aquastream XT Standart
Danger Den Trieton <-graka Kühler
EK-Supreme Acetal <- CPU Kühler
Swiftech 360 Radi
3x yate loon grüne leds
magicool agb
temperatursensor

Bilder und weitere Infos hier: http://www.sysprofile.de/id29774
Desweiteren der 24" TFT Acer P241w, die blaue G15 (also nicht refresh) und eine G9.
Einzelverkauf besteht erstmal nicht, bei Bedarf rüste ich den PC auf Lukü um (dann mit Scythe Mugen als Prozikühler). 
Alternativ würde ich auch gegen ein Macbookpro 15" von June 2009+Zuzahlung von mir Tauschen.
Preislich ist alles Verhandlungssache, Wenn jemand alles nimmt möchte ich so ~1000€ dafür haben.
Angebot läuft noch im HWLuxx
MfG


----------



## EvilEyE12 (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: [v/t] wakü gaming pc mit 24&quot; tft: gtx260;e8400-e0;striker II extreme,g15,g9*

verkauf erstmal pausiert


----------

